# nail polish how many does the average person have and how long DO they last???



## xxiluvmakeupxx (May 14, 2012)

this is a question i think comes around alot "how long do nail polishes last"about 1-2 years if your lucky 3-4 but once theyve dried up do throw them away.





another thing people often ask me is how many do u have now i have a few not that many but i have 58 including colours, glitters and just nail care such as top base and nail whitner. how many do you have???

DISCLAIMER: i was not trying to brag people have asked me that alot thats hardly any.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (May 15, 2012)

Right now, my collection isn't super-large because I just threw out a bunch of dried-up polishes. I'd say that I probably have about 15 good shades. OPI has the best longevity of any formula that I own.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 15, 2012)

I have somewhere around 100 polishes. I am currently not buying any more polishes no matter what collections come out.


----------

